# White Fuzzy Stuff on my Bettas Tail



## acez231 (Jan 8, 2012)

When I was feeding my betta I saw these white cotton-like stuff on my betta
any help would be nice
.
.
.
.
.
.
THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!:-D


----------



## BellasMomma (Oct 8, 2011)

I think white spots can be a couple different things but I am not good with sicknesses... Try and post a pic and any other symptoms and maybe someone can help pin point it for you. Hope he is ok...


----------



## Tobythefish (Nov 14, 2011)

Sorry about your betta. I'm not an expert and can't help, but you should fill out the form below. If you can't answer a question, write N/A. As BellasMomma said, you should also post a pic to. That way the experts can help you. Good luck, I hope your betta gets well soon.

Housing 
What size is your tank?
What temperature is your tank?
Does your tank have a filter?
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration?
Is your tank heated?
What tank mates does your betta fish live with?

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish?
How often do you feed your betta fish?

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change?
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change?
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change?

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed?
How has your betta fish's behavior changed?
When did you start noticing the symptoms?
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how?
Does your fish have any history of being ill?
How old is your fish (approximately)?


----------



## SpinOut (Jan 18, 2012)

I don't know about you, but I noticed that my betta had that late yesterday, and now it's dying from that unknown disease mentioned in this sticky: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=90086

Just in case, pay VERY close attention to your betta.


----------

